# Oneida aero force 80



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

I have this bow for sale I have heard they make great bow fishing bows. Asking price is 250 or OBO


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

Here is one picture


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

Last picture


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

price drop 200


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

price drop 150 or OBO


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

New pic


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

I sent ya a PM.


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

I sent you one back


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

Final price drop 100. I can't go any lower I am loosing money


----------

